# J K any word on Shrewsbury



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Any word on the open or derby

Thanks Tom


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Is anyone there?

Please post updates if you can!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't give many specifics. The Derby was won by Rex Bell with his dog Rev. Wren, owned by Jane Pappler and John Wiacek came in second. The Amateur had just completed the first series when I left this afternoon. The Open had started a 4th series but I believe it was scrapped. The Q was still in process.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

Any other updates?

Thanks, 
David Sours


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeff,

Can I assume Wren is a chessie?

Tom


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Open
1 Pete Plourde
2 Rick Roberts
3Charley Hayden
4 Mosher


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Placements
1rst #18, Miss T, Pete Plourde (O/H)
2nd, #54, Rush, Rick Roberts (H), John Stouffer (O)
3rd #6, Bunny. Charlie Hayden, (O/H)
4th: #13, Pedro, Mark Mosher (H), D Smith (O)
RJ: #57, Jag, Ed Forry (H), Dan Lawler (O)
Jams: # 1, Reilley, Mark Mosher(H), Steve & Myra Fuguet (O)
#5, Fizz, Mark Menzies
#21, Striker, Newt Cropper
#22, Rabbit, Mark Mosher (H), Marion Stroud (O)
#30, Tank, Bart Clark
#34, Banner, Mark Mosher
#51, Dixie, Jeff Lyons
#61, Babe, Ed Forry (H), Kelli (O)

Apologies for typos/wordos!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying Placements:
1st, #20, Lola, Sandy Stiger (O/H)
2nd, #9, Zeke, Patti Roberts (H), John Stouffer (O)
3rd, #21, Punch, Mark Mosher (H), Chad O'Brien (O)
4th, #12, Purdey, Rick Roberts (H), Tracey Miller (O)
RJ, #17, Willie, Phyllis McGinn (O/H)
Jam, #2, Ike, Joe Johnson (O/H)
#6, Duece, Mike Pattay (O/H)
#10, Tanner, Tim Carrion (O/H)


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby Placements:
1rst, #11, Rev, Rex Bell (O/H)
2nd, #4, Wren, Jane Pappler (O), Jane Pappler/John Wiacek (O)
3rd, #10, Joe, Patti Roberts (O/H)
4th, #17, Abe, Ed Forry (H), Lynn Budd (O)
RJ, #2, Tide, Lyn Yelton (H), Lyn Yelton/Jeff Lyons (O/H)
Jams, #1, Tuff, Jeff Edwards (H), Zachary Andrews (O)
#7, Ryker, Jeff Edwards (H), Tom & Teresa Ford (O)
#9, Muffin, Mark Mosher (H), Christopher & Lydia Bouzaid (O)
#15, Trip, Patti Roberts (H), John & Marge Stouffer (O)


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

twall said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Can I assume Wren is a chessie?
> 
> Tom


Yes, and a very sweet young lady:


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Congrats Pete and Miss T...Jim


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats on the open Jam Bart & Tank!




any word on the Am??


----------



## Fred B. (Feb 3, 2009)

Way to go Pete and Miss T. I was rooting for you. It was good to see you again.

Fred


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Sandy and Lola. The "slow group" is so very proud. Go slow group


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Pete and Miss T!!*


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Pete and Miss T. 

Also, congrats to Sandy Stiger and Lola on your Q win!!!

Paula


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Pete and Miss T!-Paul


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Sandy and Lola! i knew your day would come!-Paul


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Pete and Miss T!!!! 

M


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

does anyone have results for the Amateur?

thanks in advance!-Paul


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratuations Pete and Miss T!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

My understanding is that the Amateur results were:

1. Bart Clark with Tank
2. John Stouffer with Capone
3. Ajax with Jack Gwaltney

I don't have anything else. For Ajax, the 3rd qualifies him for the NARC. 

Congratulations to Pete and Miss T on the Open win, Sandy and Lola on the Qualifying win, Jack on qualifying for the NARC, Bart and Tank on the Amateur win, Rex Bell and the amazing Rev (The Preacher x Rubie Begonia) for their Derby win, and everyone else for a great weekend and great performances.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Amateur Results
1 st place #2 Bart Clark with Tank--winner of the Howes Burton trophy
2nd place #4 Nelson Sills with Coal
3rd place #9 Jack Gwaltney with Ajax--this qualifies him for the National Amateur
4th place #47 John Stouffer with Capone
RJam #22 Charlie Hayden with Tripp
Jams #1 Carey Phillips with Hawk
#24 Newt Cropper with Striker
#30 Grace Mondrosch with Spud


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Phyllis McGinn said:


> Amateur Results
> 1 st place #2 Bart Clark with Tank--winner of the Howes Burton trophy
> 2nd place #4 Nelson Sills with Coal
> 3rd place #9 Jack Gwaltney with Ajax--this qualifies him for the National Amateur
> ...


Phyllis,

Thanks for correcting my mistake.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrat's to Pete and Miss T on the Open 1st))))))))

Sandy Stiger & Lola ) Way to go on winning the qual!! )))))))))))))))))))

Bart Clark - nice job on the Am win! ))

Rex Bell - I see you put another arrow in quiver! )) Derby 1st 


I great weekend for some fantastic people!!

ALMOST forgot to mention Charlie Hayden & Jane Papler !! Nice work


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations to All! what a nice weekend.

David Barrow


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Sandy and Lola way to go on the big BLUE !!!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Full results available at RetrieverEntry.com 
(https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=6)


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Full results available at RetrieverEntry.com 
(https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=6)


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Did the second place finish for Coal earn him his AFC? The AKC site shows Coal with 12 points and two wins prior to this event. If it did, big congratulations to Nelson and Nancy Sills!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted images from the Amateur stake at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SRRC-Amateur-200904/.


----------

